

How I Launched ‘Learn Ruby on Rails’ on Kickstarter - DanielKehoe
https://medium.com/on-publishing/628bb69f0fa4

======
DanielKehoe
The Kickstarter campaign for 'Learn Ruby on Rails' is here:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/909377477/learn-ruby-
on-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/909377477/learn-ruby-on-rails)

